# A miracle!



## snaith (Jun 5, 2006)

Had our 22 week scan today and all well, just wanted to share the joy  and maybe offer a small glimmer of hope to you all !still can't believe we are expecting again after our rollercoaster of infertilty. Our first son (now 2years old) was concieved after 10years infertility and five attempts at ICSI. Crazily we decided to go for it again in the hope of getting a sibling for our wonderful son. Whilst down-regging i started to feel odd and was really worried when my period didn't start - i laughed at myself doing a pg test, then almost fainted when it was +ve . Amazingly we had created a natural pregnancy! After a nervous first trimester (i still had to inject gestone due to previous down-regs) all was well and today we found out our son is to have a little brother  !!!
This website helped me enormously through the years, a big thank-you to you all, and the best of luck with all your treatments, you are never far from my thoughts .

Photos of scan click '*Baby Blues*' on DH's blog.


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

That is great news, finding out whilst on injections must have been scary.

CONGRATULATIONS

good luck and wishing all the best

Love Kate


----------

